# Azureus with thin front legs?



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys. I picked up a few 1 month otw azureus about a month ago. Perhaps I'm paranoid, but it feels like the forelegs of two of them are a little thin. These are the youngest I've purchased, so I am not really sure if there is a problem. They are wingless melanos once a day dusted with Repashy SuperMin dust. I checked through other threads on SLS but I couldn't find anything that would alleviate my concerns. My gut says there isn't really a problem but I'd be happier with confirmation from the community. What do you guys think?

The first two are the ones that worry me. They also seem a little thinner than the later two. The late two are posted as a reference of siblings at the same age.

First:
















Second:
















Third:
















Fourth:


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

They look fine to me. The first one is a tiny bit thin for a froglet, but the front legs all look just fine. Put your fears to rest... Nice looking frogs btw. Congrats!


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

JL-Exotics said:


> They look fine to me. The first one is a tiny bit thin for a froglet, but the front legs all look just fine. Put your fears to rest... Nice looking frogs btw. Congrats!


Great! thanks.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

The series of pictures almost looks like one of those workout plan picture sets (day 1, day15, day30, etc.) but instead your fattening them up. Sorry I know off topic.

But they look just fine to me. If the thinner ones stay that way or get worse, I would say separate them so you know theyre getting their fair share of food.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

i must concur the legs look normal but that little guy looks like he could eat alot more fruit flies good luck
-scotty


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

In an email conversation with Allan Repashy, he assured me that Repashy Calcium Plus ICB is his best "stand alone" supplement for dart frogs. I am concerned that the SuperMin is rather low on calcium. Yes, it's listed in the ingredients, but only as a carrier.
Doug


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They look good me as well. 

If they had sls you would most likely be able to tell. Most frogs with sls do not survive very long and usually can not hold up there head, plus there legs will be very small besides thin.

Your frogs look rather healthy. Good luck


----------

